# écrire en anglais



## celtique (25 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,
dans "Mail" lorsque j'écris en anglais, des mots en français viennent s'inviter.
Comment faire pour éviter cela.
y-a-t-il un paramétrage a effectuer ?
SI oui comment ?
merci.


----------



## Larme (25 Novembre 2011)

Qu'entends-tu par "s'inviter" ?
Le correcteur automatique ?


----------



## Gwen (25 Novembre 2011)

Il faut paramétrer le clavier anglais et le sélectionner lors de la frappe.

Tu ajoutes le clavier anglais dans les réglages système. Ensuite, tu tapotes la mappemonde pour sélectionner le clavier anglais lorsque tu veux écrire en anglais.

Idem pour les autres langues.


----------



## celtique (27 Novembre 2011)

merci bcq !

Réglages :
1- Général
puis International
puis Langue.

OK


----------

